# All Slavic languages: to crucify



## Bântuit

Hi everyone ,

I wanna translate the verb *to crucify *into as many as possible Slavic 

languages, 

Thanks in advance .


----------



## Azori

Slovak: *ukrižovať*

Czech: *ukřižovat*


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian: *križati*


----------



## Awwal12

Russian:
распинать /raspin*a*t'/ [rəspʲɪn'atʲ]


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: (да) разпъна (на кръст).


----------



## Duya

BCS: _razapeti_ ili _raspeti_.


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Bântuit said:


> Hi everyone ,
> 
> I wanna translate the verb *to crucify *into as many as possible Slavic
> 
> languages,
> 
> Thanks in advance .


Hello, Bântuit. 

Please keep in mind that in each Slavic language, there are actually two verbs of that meaning: a perfective one and an imperfective one. 

Bulgarian perfective: (да) *разпъна* (на кръст). 
Bulgarian imperfective: *разпъвам* (на кръст). 

Russian perfective: *распять* (на кресте).
Russian imperfective: *распинать* (на кресте).

Further, _I have to guess_:

Slovak perfective: *ukrižovať*
Slovak imperfective: *križovať*

Czech perfective: *ukřižovat* 
Czech imperfective: *křižovat* 

Slovenian perfective: *ukrižati* 
Slovenian imperfective: *križati* 

BCS perfective: *razapeti* ili *raspeti*. 
BCS imperfective: *razapinjati* ili *raspinjati*.


----------



## Duya

Christo Tamarin said:


> Hello, Bântuit.
> BCS imperfective: *razapevati* ili *raspevati*.



This one is actually true friend with Bulgarian and Russian:

BCS imperfective: *razapinjati* ili *raspinjati*.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Christo Tamarin said:


> Slovenian perfective: *ukrižati*
> 
> Slovenian imperfective: *križati*


 
I'm afraid there's no separate perfective form of *križati* in Slovenian. (*Križati* is both perfective and imperfective.)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

BTW, *pokrižati* is perfective, but it has a different (albeit closely related) meaning: "to make the sign of the cross".


----------



## Azori

Christo Tamarin said:


> Further, _I have to guess_:
> 
> Slovak perfective: *ukrižovať*
> Slovak imperfective: *križovať*
> 
> Czech perfective: *ukřižovat*
> Czech imperfective: *křižovat*


It's correct.


----------



## xpictianoc

Polish: 
perfective: *ukrzyżować*
imperfective: *krzyżować*


----------



## Insider

Ukrainian: *розпинати*


----------



## iobyo

*Macedonian: *_

pfv. _распнува
_ipfv._ распне


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

perfective - *ukřižovat*
imperfective - *ukřižovávat, křižovat*


----------



## Panceltic

In Slovenian, there's also *razpeti* / *razpenjati*

*razpelo* = a crucifix


----------

